# Greetings!



## sidewinder (Sep 21, 2008)

Folks,

My name is Scott and I live in the San Jose area of Northern California. I am 47 years old, have been married for 23 years, but have no children. When I was young, I entertained thoughts of becoming an entomologist or herpetologist. When I found out that it was hard to make money in those fields, I changed my vocation plans. I have worked in the computer industry since 1980.

In high school, there was a great science teacher (Mr. Specman) that had all manner of interesting insects, reptiles, and amphibians. He gave me my first mantis. I am not sure what species it was but I would guess it was a Chinese mantis (Tenodera aridifolia sinensis) or a California Mantis (Stagmomantis californica). I have kept Gopher snakes, King snakes, and California Newts as well.

Anyway, I just wanted to introduce myself and let you know what I was interested in and maybe get some advice.

Regards,

Scott


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 21, 2008)

Hi Sidewinder! welcome to the forum, from OHIO! :lol:


----------



## Rick (Sep 22, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## collinchang635 (Sep 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum Scott! This is a great place for info on mantids!


----------



## OGIGA (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome, Scott!


----------

